# Schumann fantaisie op. 17



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Recommend a recording.
I just listened to this work for the first time and it blew me away.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Jorge Bolet on Decca! Very much underrated pianist and if You but the CD You will get a equally stunning Carnival Op 9

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd opt for Maurizio Pollini on DG - the Schumann is beautifully played as is its disc companion, the Schubert 'Wanderer' Fantasy.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

After listening to this the fast tempo of the piano concerto suddenly makes complete sense to me.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Richter is superb - absolute tops of the recordings I have.
Not far behind come Argerich, Pollini, Horowitz, Anda.
Demus is good but not quite in that class.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There are many effective recorded performances of this work. It passes the #1 test for being great music - any competent musician can make it work. Richter being more than 'competent'...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Richter is superb - absolute tops of the recordings I have.
> Not far behind come Argerich, Pollini, Horowitz, Anda.
> Demus is good but not quite in that class.


Richter is currently my favourite


----------

